# can you read any kind of porn/erotica and not even get aroused.



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a follow up question on my earlier post and worded this way I thought I may get more response. Is it even a reality statement when my wife says she does not get aroused in the least when she reads these novels? She reads at least one a day and there are deliveries from amazon.com twice a week. Can this really happen? Can anyone else read these and not get at least a little wet/hard. Why else woud a person read this stuff. To me it's like porn, which I do enjoy myself, but why wouldn't she?


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with you. I can't read one without getting turned on...kinda use them as replacements when H is deployed the way I am sure he uses porn.

I read those beacuse they turn me on. If I want to read a good novel it doesn't have to involve sex...lots of good stories don't revolve around a romance.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I too find it difficult to comprehend that one would not be arroused by that sort of thing. It kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Undeniable, rather uncontrollable, turn-on. Not something I regularly seek out, but the few times I've read erotica, or even cheesy romance novels, something always gets me...

Depending on the depth of their eroticism, maybe she's into the "romance" aspect more? She may not be turned on by them but swept away by the romantic notions?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

hard to say, u eat everyday but it is not everyday u enjoy the meal, but u still need to continue eating nevertheless. any chance ur spouse is reading as means to escape from something else? she may not be aroused, but chances are she finds the stories pretty interesting as compared to her current life now.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

It is always arousing, even if I'm not in the mood at first. But as I keep reading it turns me on.

It's like men watching porn and not getting aroused... would that ever even be possible?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> It is always arousing, even if I'm not in the mood at first. But as I keep reading it turns me on.
> 
> It's like men watching porn and not getting aroused... would that ever even be possible?


hey!!! men are emotional creatures too yeah!!!!
i dare to say not many men enjoys watching some 8-packs stud senselessly banging the super model-like lady with the double D boobies for the whole duration of the movie... it is super boring and for me, it is a real turn off!

but if u tell me that my wifey enjoys me senselessly banging her, i have no complains at all!:smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> hey!!! men are emotional creatures too yeah!!!!
> i dare to say not many men enjoys watching some 8-packs stud senselessly banging the super model-like lady with the double D boobies for the whole duration of the movie... it is super boring and for me, it is a real turn off!
> 
> but if u tell me that my wifey enjoys me senselessly banging her, i have no complains at all!:smthumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

malmale said:


> hey!!! men are emotional creatures too yeah!!!!
> i dare to say not many men enjoys watching some 8-packs stud senselessly banging the super model-like lady with the double D boobies for the whole duration of the movie... it is super boring and for me, it is a real turn off!
> 
> but if u tell me that my wifey enjoys me senselessly banging her, i have no complains at all!:smthumbup:


I think on the whole porn is very silly, unrealistic, staged and on some level offensive. It can be (and in studies has been proven to be arousing. I also agree that the women and men are a little "too perfect". What is the alternaive have unattractive people or average people:?? That said, i think that for most men (and some women) they are aroused. They can even be aroused by it and simultaniously be offended by it. 

While respecting your comments and opinion, i think that they are not representitive of what is common.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

So why does she read them? We isn't she reading about macro-economics instead?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Deejo said:


> So why does she read them? We isn't she reading about macro-economics instead?


coz porn > economics:smthumbup:


----------

